# Brown Bear Pistol Ammunition



## gilream (May 5, 2009)

It's made in Russia. The case is bi-metal (whatever that means) and it uses Berdan primers. This information I found on the web. I would love some information from you knowledgeable guys. The stuff is way cheap at my local gun shop but there has to be a catch. For example, aren't berdan primers corrosive to steel? Thanks


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

The "catch" is it's cheap ammo. Brass cased boxer primed ammo is always going to cost more than steel cased berdan primed ammo. Berdan primed has nothing to do with corrosiveness.

For what it's worth, I only shoot steel cased ammo in my Soviet Block guns.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

You sure it is the case that is bimetal? Usually Brown Bear has a steel case and the bullet is bimetal.


> Information about the Projectile:
> # This ammunition is loaded with a bimetal bullet. Bimetal bullets feature a jacket consisting of alternating sheets of copper and steel, then pressed together. The heat generated from the pressure fuses the sheets of copper and steel together forming a new alloy called bimetal.





> For what it's worth, I only shoot steel cased ammo in my Soviet Block guns.


Me too. I've heard of problems with guns with tight actions. The sealant used on the bullet to the case gums up the works. I'm not willing to take the chance.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I've had good luck with any of the Russian made steel case ammo I've used. Going by "feel" alone, it seems a bit less powerful than the cheap Winchester, Federal or Blazer, but for poking holes in paper it worked well for me. 

I'd try a box and see what happens. Its not going to harm the gun and if it doesn't work well for you, its not a big investment.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

I use 9mm luger brown bear, the only difference from say...winchester is the construction, I must say its a bit "dirty" but nothing a few extra minutes of TLC to your gun during the cleaning time can't fix. On a side note, if you use their rifle ammo I always warn people shooting 7.62X54R use the silver bear not brown bear, brown bear for that, for some reason doesn't, like my M44 and jams my bolt.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

The only crap that I've shot like that is Monarch because I had 4 boxes of .40. It was brass cases and shot ok but I don't plan on shooting any more in the future.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't like heresay, don't like to repeat, don't know if this is true maybe you guys can verify, but I was told if you use this stuff in HK's and SIG's it can void the warranty if they know you used it.


----------



## Nanook (Feb 18, 2009)

Kyle1337 said:


> I don't like heresay, don't like to repeat, don't know if this is true maybe you guys can verify, but I was told if you use this stuff in HK's and SIG's it can void the warranty if they know you used it.


I don't know for sure, but if Brown Bear is SAMMI spec., then they should be fine. I know that shooting re-loaded or hand-loaded ammo will void the warranty on most guns. I have shot quite a bit of the steel case ammo over the years. Other than the fact that it is dirty (lots of powder residue, and the melting/burning lacquer), and the powder stinks (some of it really smells BAD), I have had good luck with it over the years. Cheap to shoot, and often it is the only reasonably priced bulk ammo available. Take care.

SEEYA KEV:smt1099


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

TheReaper said:


> The only crap that I've shot like that is Monarch because I had 4 boxes of .40. It was brass cases and shot ok but I don't plan on shooting any more in the future.


Brass cased Monarch is not crap. It is made by Prvi, boxer primed, and reloadable. IMO about the same quality as WWB or Blazer Brass.

Monarch is also available in steel case, and it is about the same quality as Wolf/Brown Bear.


----------



## CookieLady (Apr 5, 2009)

Nanook said:


> I I know that shooting re-loaded or hand-loaded ammo will void the warranty on most guns.


Sorry to move off topic, but I have a question.

Speaking of re-loaded ammo voiding warranties, is Georgia Arms ammo (the stuff they make there) classed as reloads?


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

IS brown bear ammo an good to run through a Glock?


----------

